# WHAT AN AMAZING PLACE!!



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Jake Libbey
March 15 ·

Facebook friends, I need your help. My dad is almost 80 and stuck in a house up in the Bighorns of Wyoming. He needs to sell it to move someplace closer to a doctor, but can't because the real estate agents in his area just snap a pic and it just sits on the MLS for years and years and isn't ever actually marketed. I went there with my drone and camera and made him a video to help him sell it, but I really need some shares and maybe someone will be in a position to know someone who might be interested.

The website for the house is http://www.rockspringshouse.com

Please share if you would. And thank you.


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

DaynaJ said:


> Jake Libbey
> March 15 ·
> 
> Facebook friends, I need your help. My dad is almost 80 and stuck in a house up in the Bighorns of Wyoming. He needs to sell it to move someplace closer to a doctor, but can't because the real estate agents in his area just snap a pic and it just sits on the MLS for years and years and isn't ever actually marketed. I went there with my drone and camera and made him a video to help him sell it, but I really need some shares and maybe someone will be in a position to know someone who might be interested.
> ...


Hi Jake,
How much is it?


Tammy


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

On the web site for the house. Sale price is listed at $699,000. Watch the video. Looks like a cool place.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It is an amazing place! And it's also way out of reach (financially) for many who might be interested in it. I'm not saying it's not worth every penny being asked, only that it's a pretty small group of people who would be potential buyers.

Good luck!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That was a very nice video you made for them! The property is lovely as well. If only I were wealthy LOL. Wishing them well in finding a buyer soon.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe market to tv movie stars. Looks like a place that a star would love.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Simply beautiful,peaceful.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

That price range, I'd advertise to wealthy people. Perhaps try advertising in L.A.
Perhaps try Sotherbys www.sothebysrealty.com


----------



## Carrie Richards (Jun 28, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous! I need to win the lottery, then again I would have to play it in order to win. LOL


----------

